# Jancome Little Machine



## Tatorbug (May 14, 2007)

Does anyone know about a small size portable machine. (White forgot the model number but it is portable size.) One expensive shop I went to told me it was a toy and wasn't worth anything but I don't think so. I think he was more interested in selling me a Brother for $100.00plus!!! I was gifted with it and there is no throat plate and no instruction manual. Any idea if it is worth fixing--or even where I would go to find parts. 

In just some preliminary research I found out that it was a portable model sold at one time at Hancock Fabrics. Since I don't have one near me anymore, I don't know where to go for help.

It is in good condition as far as the rest of the machine and runs....but I need a throat plate and bobbins.

thanks for your help!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Is this it? Mini Sewing Machines - Janome Sew Mini Sewing Machine

If so, I'm not sure you'll be able to find parts, since it was such a specialized item, but I'd start by asking the Janome company directly. Janome - SewMini, Sew Mini

I did try Amazon, eBay and just Googling, but didn't see anything on a quick search. Good luck!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If it 's the sew mini - I have one. It's not a great machine, but I've done quilt block piecing on mine when just at a place I was watching the phone.

It does okay.
The missing pieces. Maybe a Janome dealer can order them for you. They will probably try to sell you the 3/4 sized machines as this is considered a 1/2 sized machine.

It was also sold as the blue Hello Kitty machine in some stores.

And here is a page for Janome parts, I just found it, but have not ordered from them before.

Janome Parts, Janome Sewing Machine Parts, Janome Serger Parts - Sewing Parts Online

Is this what you have, only in white/cream with red markings?

Janome Hello Kitty 11706 Mechanical Sewing Machine Reviews. Buying Guides & Consumer Product Reviews - Epinions.com


(and I just learned there are two or three new Janome Hello Kitty machines. one of them computerized. )


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

If it is the mini or Hello Kitty, they were on sale at one of the large sewing stores a month or so ago for 49.99, so don't spend too much on parts without checking the price of a new machine.


----------

